# Is one lodge better than another?



## Freeman (Oct 28, 2009)

I have completed the petition for the degrees of freemasonry, and now I'm trying to choose from all the lodges in my area. There are 4 or 5 within a 15 minute drive of my house, and I do not know which would be best.

What makes one lodge better than the other? Lower lodge number, lodges that have been established longer, ones found using the Grand Lodge of Texas website, or maybe lodges with more members? Is there such a thing as one lodge being better than another?


----------



## MGM357 (Oct 28, 2009)

As long as they are recognized by the Grand Lodge of Texas. I you don't mind me asking, what are the names of those lodges by you?


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 28, 2009)

Freeman said:


> What makes one lodge better than the other? Lower lodge number, ones found using the Grand Lodge of Texas website, or maybe lodges with more members? Is there such a thing as one lodge being better than another?



good questions,some things to consider:

1)What do you want to get out of a lodge? 
2)Brotherhood outside of lodge?
3)Do you want to make an instant impact on that lodge?
4)Why are their member numbers low/high

Talk with the members of these lodges and try to answer some of these questions,and be honest with yourself with what you are looking to get out of a lodge...........good luck,and if you have any further questions please dont be shy about posting them here and we will all try to help in any way we can....:29:


----------



## rhitland (Oct 28, 2009)

All lodges are basically the same but each will have vastly diffrent personalties. The good thing is if you do not like the one you join you can very easily move or just become members of multiple Lodges. I say barring no family history pick the one that stands out to you and go with it. Knowing you can change at any time.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Oct 28, 2009)

Since you are in the Houston area, there may be a Brother on here that is a member of one of the Lodges you are near, and they may be of help. As has been said before, visit with some of the members of those Lodges, and see what you think of the general character. (Hmm that might not be good in my case, I would probably turn away more than the others could bring in). Take a little more time, and decide what you want it to be for you, and see who meets those desires. Good luck, and let us know how it goes, or ask any other questions you have.


----------



## Nate C. (Oct 28, 2009)

Don't rush to a decision. Visit them all. They will all be glad to have you, but make your decision based on your own experience.  The level of activity and overall vitality of the lodge would be a big factor, were I the one making the decision. Sometimes that translates to the size of the membership, but not always.


----------



## Freeman (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't mind at all. Here are the 4 I found on the GLOT.
Oak Wood Masonic Lodge #1444
Montgomery Lodge #25 
Spring Lodge #1174
Conroe Masonic Lodge #748

They are anywhere from a 10 to 30 minute drive from me.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 29, 2009)

Simple answer...heck ya there are better Lodges. Don't join one that only offers signup sheets and fundraisers but one that is active both inside and outside the Lodge.


----------



## Nate Riley (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes there are lodges that are better than others, for a whole host of reasons.  Now determining which one is better out of a group is difficult, because Masons don't and/or shouldn't talk bad about each other or other lodges.

Do you know members of the various lodges?

I take it you live in the Conroe area.  If you live on the east side, there is a good lodge in Cleveland.:biggrin:


----------



## Freeman (Oct 29, 2009)

Nate Riley said:


> Yes there are lodges that are better than others, for a whole host of reasons.  Now determining which one is better out of a group is difficult, because Masons don't and/or shouldn't talk bad about each other or other lodges.
> 
> Do you know members of the various lodges?
> 
> I take it you live in the Conroe area.  If you live on the east side, there is a good lodge in Cleveland.:biggrin:



Nate,

As far as I know, I do not know anyone at those lodges. I live in the woodlands area, or I would love to check out the Cleveland lodge.


----------



## Patrick Heffernan (Oct 30, 2009)

Joining into the discussion rather late in the game here, but I'd like to chip in my two cents.  I personally think that it's nigh well impossible to say that one lodge may be "better" than another, but I think one may be a vastly "better fit" than another for you.  The brethren who have contributed to this thread up ahead of me have made this observation in one way or another.  Most lodges have a dinner before their stated meetings, and it might be a good opportunity to visit with those brethren to see which might be the "better fit" for you.

Get to know the brethren, await the time with patience, and determine in the fullness of time which of these lodges is the one likely to suit you best.  As a Mason of over 20 years (I was a rarity then, initiated, passed and raised when I was only 21 years old), I can say I've never once regretted my membership in the fraternity, and I've been awfully proud to be a Mason.  It's good knowing that anywhere I go in this world, I can find a brother.  I applaud your interest and your decision to petition a lodge, and I can attest to you that you'll get out of it at least what you put into it.

Fortunately, many lodges these days are getting infusions of younger members in their twenties and thirties, which I think is a huge blessing.  Ten years ago, considering the age of the average Mason, I'd have guessed the fraternity was to die off in twenty or so years, but no more.  

Anyway, there's my opinion and advice, for whatever it might be worth to you.



*Patrick T. Heffernan
Past Master (2008 - 2009)
Anson Jones Lodge #1416, A.F. & A.M.*


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 30, 2009)

No lodge is better than another.  However, the culture of a lodge may be better suited to a Mason than another.  I prefer a very friendly active lodge that isnt too uptight.  Others prefer a lodge that just meets at stated meetings and the occasional degree.  Once your a master and visit a lot of lodges you may find one better suited to what you want out of Masonry.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 30, 2009)

I definitely believe that some lodges follow Masonic tenets much more closely than others.  Some are composed of men, some of Masons.


----------



## Nate Riley (Oct 30, 2009)

If I were a young fellow looking to advance through the degrees with excitment and a level of precision to the work, I would want to know how good the lodge's educational program and ritual work was.  By educational program I mean the one on one teaching of candidates (both the work and the tenets).


----------



## kcir (Jan 19, 2010)

You are a Mason now and have a dues card.  Use your card and travel as much as you can and find a lodge where you feel confortable.


----------



## JTM (Jan 20, 2010)

kg_hart said:


> Lodge is what you make it. Once you become a member, your participation within the Lodge is what you will get back.


 
while ideally this should be true, i believe some lodges make it easier than others.  it may not be that one is better than another, but that one is a better fit for you.


----------



## TexMass (Jan 20, 2010)

I believe the biggest difference may be the activity that each lodge conducts.  Some lodges like to focus on family events and some like fundraising.  Some may do both quite often.  Some have larger attendence and some have younger members on average.  It all depends on your interest.  I agree with the above post about visiting each lodge.  Find out when they meet for dinner and go for dinner with them.  You'll be albe to see many of the members who go often and even learn a great deal about the lodge and it's history.  Good luck!


----------



## Traveling Man (Jan 21, 2010)

I wonder what was the outcome of this individuals choice? Is he still around?

Some more thoughts…

While all of the previous advice is very good I suggest you examine these possibilities also:

 The average age of the membership.
 The size of the lodge. (number of members, the magical 10% will be the most active).
 The age of the lodge. (average age)
 The abilities or lack thereof of fund raising functions.
 The reception you receive from the lodges members. (this means visitation on your part)
 The location and feel of the lodge. (do they dress, share your interests etc.)

The reasons I state these items are to assure that you will feel more like contributing to the organization as well as becoming a member. The lodge where you are initiated, passed and raised will be your “mother lodge” no matter what and it behooves the best fit. After all you are the one doing the shopping aren’t you?

I  did notice that one lodge was conspicuously omitted from your list:
Northwest Masonic Lodge #1434 Any particular reason for this?


----------

